# Need a gunsmith near Warner Robins to fix a Marlin 35



## jbyrd_1976 (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone recommend a good, reasonable, quick gunsmith in Warner Robins, or surrounding area?  
My Marlin 35 is having some issues.  it seems the mechanism that keeps the flap closed where the shells are inserted, isnt keeping it closed.
When the lever is activated sometimes this piece falls inside and jamms and the lever can not be closed.  

Any advice would be helpful.


----------



## chasenfate (Sep 27, 2009)

Try Ingleside Gunworks or Oakridge Custom Finishing.


----------



## jbyrd_1976 (Sep 27, 2009)

chasenfate said:


> Try Ingleside Gunworks or Oakridge Custom Finishing.



Where are these folks located?


----------



## Ytka (Sep 27, 2009)

Glenn's Gun Repair in Elko.


----------



## NOYDB (Sep 28, 2009)

Check to see if the retaining screw is loose. It's on a leaf spring held into the receiver by a small screw. Also check to see if the leaf spring has been bent.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 28, 2009)

There's a new gunsmith on feagin mill road (between houston lake rd and moody rd)


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Sep 28, 2009)

Glynns gun shop in elko. on elko road rite out of perry. thats where all mine go and he always does a good job for a reasonable price


----------



## parolebear (Sep 28, 2009)

check the screw I have the same problem and that cured it.  I have also heard good things about Glenn's


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Sep 29, 2009)

There is a felller on 247 about halfway to maconga from warner robins got a sign in front of his shop sez rifleman. I never used him but U might try it and let us know how he is.


----------



## frankinaug (Oct 4, 2009)

Oak Ridge is on Feagin Mill at the corner of Peach Blossom and Feagin Mill. They seem like real nice folks and I had a good experience when I was there last week.


----------



## seaweaver (Oct 14, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Check to see if the retaining screw is loose. It's on a leaf spring held into the receiver by a small screw. Also check to see if the leaf spring has been bent.



x2

Loading gates can be too tight or loose and are a cinch to fix as are most things on a 336.
A drop of loctight or fingernail polish will keep a screw from working loose.

when loading if you allow the 2nd,3rd round to finish pushing in the first...the gate works less instead of completely working up and down for each round.
cw


----------



## LawnStalker (Nov 26, 2009)

Anyone tried Dorn's in Macon?


----------

